# Please Help- I Can't Remove the Take Up Nut on the Spindle of my Logan 200-1



## Fairbanks (Feb 9, 2015)

Greetings All,

I am still plugging along with my 1944 Logan 200-1 overhaul.  The lathe is back together except for the head stock.  I need to replace the bearings (more on this later).  I have removed the spindle and can't seem to remove the take up nut that secures the main (front) bearing. 

I have the correct size spanner and have heated the nut with a paint stripping gun and soaked with Marvel Mystery Oil then clamped it in an aluminum jawed vise and tapped (pretty hard) on the spanner with a hammer.

By any chance are these left hand threads?


Not sure what to try next.  Any suggestions?


Thanks in Advance!

Steve


----------



## Fairbanks (Feb 9, 2015)

Yahoo I Got It!!!

Lots of penetrating oil and lots of heat.

S


----------



## TomKro (Feb 9, 2015)

That one is tough to get off.  
I tried heat on the nut and dry ice in the spindle, and still no luck. 
Try putting the bull gear back on (use the key), grab the sides of the gear in a vise, and hit the nut with an air chisel.  It worked for me.  
Credit to mrbreezeet1 for the suggestion.  
I still have the "custom" chisel, but I doubt you have to get that fancy.  Maybe just a pin and a lead hammer will do (with safety glasses).


----------



## Redlineman (Feb 9, 2015)

For the record;

A heat gun is not "heat." Unless you have enough to get it cherry red, you don't have enough. Not saying it always has to get that hot, but for heat to really be a factor, it does. I had one that resisted several trips to red hot and back and still would not budge. Juiced it, set it on fire, bapped it with a drift. Nuttin. I tossed it on the bench. A few weeks later I just decided to grab it and lay a wrench on it. Doink... it just about fell off.

It'll come when it wants to.


----------



## MBfrontier (Feb 10, 2015)

Congrats on getting the spindle nut off. FWIW, I ran into a Tubalcain Video where he showed a tool he made to remove a stubborn spanner nut. I tried to find it but don't remember exactly in which of his videos he mentions it. Anyway, knowing I would be taking my spindle apart I made one and it worked well for me. The one I made consists of a piece of 1 1/2 in. DOM tubing with the ID bored to fit over the spindle nut with a set screw that fits into the hole of the spindle nut. That allows you to crank on the tubing without making monkey marks on the spindle nut. Fortunately, mine broke loose using this tool without invoking any nuclear options. Here's a couple pictures.





Mike B.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 10, 2015)

redlineman, a friend of mine owns a machine rebuilding company. They use heat guns to heat up spindles all the time. The heat guns will expand  enough to drop the bearings in or on depending on the spindle. If heating to much you can ruin a bearing.


----------



## Redlineman (Feb 10, 2015)

Billh50 said:


> redlineman, a friend of mine owns a machine rebuilding company. They use heat guns to heat up spindles all the time. The heat guns will expand  enough to drop the bearings in or on depending on the spindle. If heating to much you can ruin a bearing.


Well...

Of course. When it comes time to do a bearing, I'll grab my heat gun. Right tool for the right job. Since we are talking spindle nuts here, OA is the thing.

Mike; he's talking the nut that holds the main bearing in place, if you missed that. Still, that's a slick idea and making one for the big ring might work. You could use a key on that one!


----------



## MBfrontier (Feb 10, 2015)

Redlineman, thanks. I need to do a better job reading the posts that early in the morning. I saw that spanner nut behind the bearing closest to the chuck when I took my spindle out for the serpentine belt but didn't mess with it because the bearing seemed fine.

Mike B.


----------



## TomKro (Feb 10, 2015)

Steve - glad you got that thing off.
  Talk about zoning out after work.  I didn't realize you answered your first post.


----------

